# recycled packaging



## momev3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, How do you package and mail your products? I am trying to find a way to make my own mailing packages out of recyclables. I think I may be stuck. I am making soap wraps out of recycled paper, with flower seed. That way customers can plant the packaging instead of tossing it. Any pointers?
Thanks again!


----------



## IanT (Apr 23, 2008)

I think your idea as-is is great!! How do you get the seed into the paper so people can plant it? that is an EXCELLENT idea and in my opinion the most inventive wrapping technique ive heard of !


some eco freindly options Ive considered so far are-- pieces of palm fronds that I find all over the place wrapped around the soap and tied with hemp twine (I live in FL so palm fronds that have fallen off trees are easy to find)

also banana leaves, corn husks, sorregated cardboard, burlap, tissue paper, or making my own paper with plant pulps.

Check this thread too:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php


do you have any pics of your flower-seed wraps!? Im curious!


----------



## momev3 (Apr 24, 2008)

*AAWWW Thank you*

Hi! I have been working on using seeded paper cigar bands for about month! I'm excited to see that someone else is doing it!

My mom received a birthday card made with recycled paper with flower seeds in it. When she planted the card and it actually grew - I started researching how to make it. So far I haven't perfected the process yet - can't get the colors right etc - but I am really excited to replace my old cigar bands with my new seed paper.

I may end up just purchasing the paper - but it is fun learning how to make it on my own and I can customize the types of seeds with the scent of the soap.


----------



## IanT (Apr 24, 2008)

especially since the paper could act as a sort of nutrient to the seed with the decomposition of the paper ... I love growing things, and one of the main ways Ill germinate larger seeds is to put them in a wet paper towel, into a baggie until i see roots poking out, cut a little bit so the plant can grow through and then plant it, gives the roots lots of help establishing at first IMO 

I HAVE to try this sometime!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi! I have been working on using seeded paper cigar bands for about month! I'm excited to see that someone else is doing it!

My mom received a birthday card made with recycled paper with flower seeds in it. When she planted the card and it actually grew - I started researching how to make it. So far I haven't perfected the process yet - can't get the colors right etc - but I am really excited to replace my old cigar bands with my new seed paper.

I may end up just purchasing the paper - but it is fun learning how to make it on my own and I can customize the types of seeds with the scent of the soap.


----------



## momev3 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sorry*

I have tried to post pictures like 4 times know. But every time I try something happens.  :x Go figure! SO I am trying again.






[/url]
This is one wrapped up. It's an orange blossom fo
[/img]


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

That looks soo cool!! I have GOT to try this now... going to start trying to make paper and stuff and see where it goes from there! I figure I could use all the excess wasted junk mail paper and all that other stuff to recycle it and use in the soap wrapper! 

Glad to see you figured out the picture posting!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I let my 3 year use my shredder to shred junk mail and paper I need to recycle. Keeps her busy for about an hour at a time.

The paper looks great momev3!


----------



## momev3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thank you*

Little tid bits....
I still have not perfected the perfect paper. But It looks cool. I am not sure if you have attempted paper making much. My biggest problem is forgetting to cut the plastic window out before shredding it. It stops up my blender. The other day my son and I went out in the backyard and collected all of the little flowers that had blown of the tree. They were already dried out for me  from the sun. So I added them to the screen before I put the paper mush on it. It worked pretty good. It comes out a little to thick for me, But it works. The seeds are not colorful, so it gives it a little color. We also picked all of the beautiful weed flowers that pollute my grass and dried them. They turned out really cute. So I am going to use them today or tom. I'll post pics. if I can.   There is also a website that I found that shows you how to grow. your own loofah.  :shock: WOW! I am so excited. I can't wait to try that. That would be such a nice addition to any gift basket. Plus it would save you money. Here are the links if you would like to check it out.  
http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=3379

http://www.groovygreen.com/groove/?p=689

I hope this helps you. If I can think of any other green ideas I let you know. OH P.S. Do not lay your paper on a chrome or metal BBQ in the sun to dry. It burns your seeds and turns your paper brown.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I am actually sprinkling the seeds on the wet paper and pressing them in.

My biggest problem is getting the paper thin yet pliable enough to not break when I fold for cigar bands. I have come to the conclusion that some paper should not be recycled for this purpose.


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 2, 2008)

There is a website out there that has corn based compostable clear deli tubs, I have an inquiry in with them about how long they will be shelf stable with a viscus oil in them.. I'd like to use them for Bath salts, sugar scrubs and whipped butters....  They also have compostable sushi trays that would be perfect for lotion bar sets or bath bomb sets....I'll let y'all know what they say.

Also the guy from national shrink wrap says they are very close to being able to provide a cold processed soap friendly,plant based degradable or compostable shrink wrap for their systems.... which is very cool... I just bought one of their systems because I want to start doing more small item sets and also I need to protect my products in the retail environment a little bit better. 

Of course I know we're all genuinely concerned about being earth friendly, but it does not hurt any that green is so in right now and will only get more important with time!


----------

